# md bit´s einzelt auslessen



## Chris80 (20 April 2012)

Hallo
 Ich will aus den MD 110  nach einander die bits auslessen. z.B. 110.0  110.1 usw
die will ich auf den zustand True abfragen wenn das so ist soll der M 130.3 auf 1 gesetzt werden.

Hier mein Programm was nicht will geht in Stop

```
L     MD   110
      SLD   3
      LAR1  
   L     mw620         //ist mein zähler der von 0 bis 32 hochzählt
+AR1  
      U     M [AR1,P#0.0]
      =     m 130.3
```

was habe ich wieder falsch gemacht?


----------



## M-Ott (20 April 2012)

Was steht denn in den Stacks für ein Wert für das AR1?

( 37 )


----------



## Chris80 (20 April 2012)

wenn md 110  0 ist steht der wert von mw620 drin aber und die cpu geht nicht auf stop
wenn md 110  1 oder höher ist dann steht da 140511232 drin und die cpu geht auf stop


----------



## M-Ott (20 April 2012)

Was steht denn im AKKU2?


----------



## Chris80 (20 April 2012)

Im akku 2 steht 8600800 weis garnicht wie er auf diese hohen werte kommt.


----------



## M-Ott (20 April 2012)

Ich sehe es (manchmal ist man blind): Du darfst natürlich nicht den Wert von MD110 ins AR1 übertragen sondern Du musst einen POINTER aufs MD110 ins AR1 übertragen, also in der ersten Zeile nicht L MD110 sondern L P#MD110.

( 35 )


----------



## Chris80 (20 April 2012)

```
L P#MD110
```

will er nicht kennt er nicht bleibt rot


----------



## M-Ott (20 April 2012)

Zugegeben, heute ist schwierig:
L P#M110.0

So wird ein Schuh draus!

( 34 )


----------



## 190B (20 April 2012)

M-Ott schrieb:


> Zugegeben, heute ist schwierig:
> L P#M110.0
> 
> So wird ein Schuh draus!
> ...



Hör auf zu täuschen, Du willst Deinen eigene Zähler nur zu 0 bekommen.....


----------



## M-Ott (20 April 2012)

VERFLUCHT, ERTAPPT! :wink:

P.s.: ( 33 )


----------



## Chris80 (20 April 2012)

jetzt funzt es Danke dir.


----------

